# My Various Lights



## RipplesOfLife (Oct 16, 2006)

In my collection, there's only one light I got online, Arc-P AAA. My second will be Fenix L0PSE. The rest of my light were impulsively bought at various stores. Especially during sales. A few were from ages ago.

(The same photo is repeated so you don't have to scroll so much for the description.)

Left to Right, Top to Bottom







Back Row:

-SunForce 10 million CP Spotlight
-SunForce 10 million CP Spotlight New Model (Cheaper construction, Lighter in weight, Smaller)
-SunForce 7.5 million CP Spotlight (3 in 1: Spotlight, LED, CCFL)
-Husky 2.25 million CP Spotlight
-MVP 1 million CP Spotlight






Center Row:

-Garrity 6V Lantern
-NexxTech 3 in 1: Incandescent, LED, CCFL
-Original Mini Maglite (Modded, simple direct drive)
-Unknown 2 AA Incandescent
-Unknown 4 AA Fluorescent
-Coleman Kids 4 AA Fluorescent (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137030)
-NexxTech Pocket CCFL (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/120617)
-Omega Crank AM/FM Radio/Flashlight Incandescent
-Garrity 3 LED Crank Light
-Noma 5 LED Crank Light/Cellphone charger/Siren
-Unknown 2 LED Crank Light (Got at surplus store (ActiveSurplus), fake crank light. Fixed it to be real crank light)
-Dollarama keychain LED lights.






Front Row:

-Dollarama 3 AA Incandescent Lantern (Modded to 1 AA LED with pop can reflectors, extra 2 AA storage space. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127097 (Guide posted only shows LED bulb with resistor and pop can reflectors, still using 3 AA))
-Unkown Mini Shake Light
-Dollarama 1 AA Incandescent
-Noma 1 AAA LED
-Reactor 1 AAA LED (Dorcy)
-Solitaire (Ruined lens and reflector from modding)
-Duracell 3 LED Headlamp (Included in the a pack of Duracell AA https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/121071)
-Noma 1 watt LED Headlamp (Used it as a bike light...can no longer be a headlamp)
-Coghlan's 6 in 1 Whistle (Whistle, Mirror, Magnifiying Glass, Thermometer, Compass, and White LED Light)
-Arc-P AAA
-Planet Bike 1 watt LED (Bicycle Light)
-Planet Bike 5000 CP Incandescent (Bicycle Light)
-Ye olde Bicycle Light (Bicycle Light)

Super Front Row:

-Coleman Keychain replicas of their lanterns.
-Homemade 9V LED Light (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/127818)

Oh, almost forgot this: My modded wrist watch https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/123349


----------



## DUQ (Oct 16, 2006)

Looks like a flashlight buffet. Good sized collection. You need a custom light in there.


----------

